# ABB 600 troubleshooting



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

mutabi said:


> Hey guys, We use a lot of AB 600's in our plant. We usually end up changing a drive, once a month. Sometimes it is quite difficult to decide if the problem is the 600, or the motor.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for the 600's?
> 
> ...





> Might take a few resets before it starts running again. After that it starts running fine again.


Sounds like a load issue to me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you have a power quality analyzer, or any instrument that will record voltage and current in real time, ..... next time the drive alarms out, put on the PQA and try to restart the drive. If it fails to restart, examine the graphs on the recording instrument to see if the drive was lying to you or if you really do have a crazy current spike for an extended period.

What's being driven, anyhow? Any chance of things like gearbox failures, something jammed, etc.?


----------

